# Gotze vs Isco



## Torros (24 Giugno 2015)

Due giocatore che forse dovrebbe lasciare il Real e il Bayern per rendere al massimo.


----------



## Sanchez (25 Giugno 2015)

Gotze non mi è mai piaciuto, è un sopravvalutato per me

Isco altra categoria, rappresenta a pieno il prototipo del calciatore spagnolo tutta tecnica

Lontano dal Real sarebbe la stella in qualsiasi club


----------



## Renegade (25 Giugno 2015)

Gotze in quella finale ha azzeccato la giocata della vita. Non è mai stato un giocatorino tantomeno lo vedo così sopravvalutato. Per me è un ottimo calciatore, specialmente per le doti tecniche. Ma non sarà mai un fuoriclasse. Senza dubbio è più bravo di Isco nello stretto per via delle caratteristiche da brevilineo. Anche nei tocchi ad alta velocità con i compagni ed i vari 1-2 lo vedo meglio dello spagnolo, basta vedere quelle fasi contro la Roma.
Vedo in Isco un talento dall'intelligenza tattica superiore con altrettante superiori doti di palleggio. Ha anche una capacità di costruzione del gioco migliore, più versatilità e più equilibrio. Per cui prendo lo spagnolo.


----------



## Torros (25 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Gotze in quella finale ha azzeccato la giocata della vita. Non è mai stato un giocatorino tantomeno lo vedo così sopravvalutato. Per me è un ottimo calciatore, specialmente per le doti tecniche. Ma non sarà mai un fuoriclasse. Senza dubbio è più bravo di Isco nello stretto per via delle caratteristiche da brevilineo. Anche nei tocchi ad alta velocità con i compagni ed i vari 1-2 lo vedo meglio dello spagnolo, basta vedere quelle fasi contro la Roma.
> Vedo in Isco un talento dall'intelligenza tattica superiore con altrettante superiori doti di palleggio. Ha anche una capacità di costruzione del gioco migliore, più versatilità e più equilibrio. Per cui prendo lo spagnolo.



Credo che le caratteristiche sono da invertire. Isco più bravo nello stretto, il suo tocco di palla e controllo non è inferiore a nessuno.
Gotze più bravo nella finalizzazione e nell'ultimo passaggio. Entrambi sono dei brevilinei, credo siano alti uguale..


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2015)

Gotze lo vedo più attaccante mentre Isco più utile anche in fase di manovra...sono due fuoriclasse veri e ricordo a tutti che sono due classe 1992 come un certo faraone che qua si cerca ancora di spacciare come "giovane campione"...questi alla sua età fanno in fenomeni al Real e al Bayern e si prendono responsabilità da veterani quando giocano mentre il fagiano a stento trova spazio nel milan più deprimente della storia e quando gioca si mette a fare il terzino e a sacrificarsi sulla fascia per evitare di trovarsi spesso in zona calda dove dovrebbe dare la giocata importante (che probabilmente non ha)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2015)

Gotze se non torna a fare il professionista serio, saranno guai per lui. In Germania vogliono liberarsene, a quanto pare il Bayern vuole cederlo. Ha grande talento ma deve ritrovarsi in questo senso. Isco al momento è meglio, ma a livello di talento i due sono sullo stesso piano. Peccato perché il tedesco avrebbe delle doti atletiche non indifferenti, è in grado di pressare come pochi, ma deve migliorare la serietà con cui si allena e anche gli atteggiamenti fuori dal campo.


----------



## Renegade (25 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Credo che le caratteristiche sono da invertire. Isco più bravo nello stretto, il suo tocco di palla e controllo non è inferiore a nessuno.
> Gotze più bravo nella finalizzazione e nell'ultimo passaggio. Entrambi sono dei brevilinei, credo siano alti uguale..



Infatti ho detto che Isco ha superiori doti di palleggio e costruzione. Tra l'altro tra i due si può dire che sia il vero centrocampista; Gotze è troppo offensivo. Sull'altezza dovrei controllare, ma mi pare qualche cm in più lo spagnolo. In ogni caso lo trovo messo meglio fisicamente rispetto al tedesco. Sullo stretto continuo a pensare sia migliore quest'ultimo poiché essendo tremendamente più offensivo si inserisce di continuo e pure a velocità elevata, ho ancora impressa la partita contro la Roma. Ciò detto, continuo a prediligere Isco. Un giocatore più bello da vedere in campo e senza dubbio più utile. Un vero peccato abbia preferito un Real Madrid che non gli avrebbe assicurato un ruolo da protagonista.


----------



## Jino (25 Giugno 2015)

Per me Isco è uno dei migliori giocatori al mondo, ha solo bisogno di trovare una squadra che lo metta al centro del progetto e sopratutto a fare quello che sa fare meglio, ossia il classico numero 10, un giocatore a tutto campo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me Isco è uno dei migliori giocatori al mondo, ha solo bisogno di trovare una squadra che lo metta al centro del progetto e sopratutto a fare quello che sa fare meglio, ossia il classico numero 10, un giocatore a tutto campo.



Di Gotze invece che ne pensi?


----------



## Torros (25 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Infatti ho detto che Isco ha superiori doti di palleggio e costruzione. Tra l'altro tra i due si può dire che sia il vero centrocampista; Gotze è troppo offensivo. Sull'altezza dovrei controllare, ma mi pare qualche cm in più lo spagnolo. In ogni caso lo trovo messo meglio fisicamente rispetto al tedesco. Sullo stretto continuo a pensare sia migliore quest'ultimo poiché essendo tremendamente più offensivo si inserisce di continuo e pure a velocità elevata, ho ancora impressa la partita contro la Roma. Ciò detto, continuo a prediligere Isco. Un giocatore più bello da vedere in campo e senza dubbio più utile. Un vero peccato abbia preferito un Real Madrid che non gli avrebbe assicurato un ruolo da protagonista.


No guarda, Isco nello stretto è superiore, non che Gotze non ci sappia fare, ma Isco è un fenomeno nello stretto, in generale è meglio nel dribbling. Proprio questo è un dei punti deboli di Isco, tiene spesso troppo palla esagerando nel cercare la giocata. Poi se intendi come stretto la capacità di dialogare con i compagni a pochi tocchi cercando la triangolazione, allora probabilmente si forse meglio Gotze. Se intendiamo la capacità di entrare palla al piede in mezzo a un paio di giocatori avversari e uscirne con la stessa allora è meglio Isco, non che Gotze non sia bravo nel dribbling nello stretto, ma Isco è meglio. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dZ5PoQfxAg
Gotze per me tatticamente è meglio, più bravo nell'ultimo passaggio e nel segnare. 
Ho controllato, sono alti entrambi 1.76


----------



## Renegade (26 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> No guarda, Isco nello stretto è superiore, non che Gotze non ci sappia fare, ma Isco è un fenomeno nello stretto, in generale è meglio nel dribbling. Proprio questo è un dei punti deboli di Isco, tiene spesso troppo palla esagerando nel cercare la giocata. Poi se intendi *come stretto la capacità di dialogare con i compagni a pochi tocchi cercando la triangolazione, allora probabilmente si forse meglio Gotze*. Se intendiamo la capacità di entrare palla al piede in mezzo a un paio di giocatori avversari e uscirne con la stessa allora è meglio Isco, non che Gotze non sia bravo nel dribbling nello stretto, ma Isco è meglio.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dZ5PoQfxAg
> Gotze per me tatticamente è meglio, più bravo nell'ultimo passaggio e nel segnare.
> Ho controllato, sono alti entrambi 1.76



.


----------



## Torros (10 Gennaio 2016)

Gotze con Ancelotti credo che tornerà su buoni livelli, mentre Isco per me rimarrà sempre questo giocatorino che è. Più lo guardo e più penso che sia inutile. 
Ha un bel dribbling e un ottima tecnica per carità, ma ha una visione di gioco sotto il mediocre e un intelligenza calcistica veramente povera. Come trequartista è improponibile, non passa mai la palla con i tempi giusti e rallenta la manovra, può giusto giocare da mezzala, ma cmq c'è di meglio in quel ruolo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2016)

Isco.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Gennaio 2016)

Schifare uno dei 2 non ha senso sono 2 grandi giocatori, io reputo migliore Gotze , ma Isco pure è una grande giocatroe


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2016)

Isco tutta la vita, mi piace da matti, ha solo bisogno di essere al centro di un progetto.


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Gennaio 2016)

ISCO senza dubbio


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Gennaio 2016)

isco più completo e meno individualista, gotze è più un ala seconda punta mentre isco è il trequartista classico


----------



## Torros (12 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> isco più completo e meno individualista, gotze è più un ala seconda punta mentre isco è il trequartista classico



E' proprio il contrario invece, Gotze segna di più ha più visione di gioco, è più bravo a dialogare con i compagni. Isco ha solo il dribbling, 0 visione di gioco, 0 intelligenza calcistica, assolutamente irrilevante in campo. Io che seguo il Real posso dire che è completamente inutile in campo anche quando il Real stravince le partite non vedo mai Isco nel tabellone o tra gli assistman.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> E' proprio il contrario invece, Gotze segna di più ha più visione di gioco, è più bravo a dialogare con i compagni. Isco ha solo il dribbling, 0 visione di gioco, 0 intelligenza calcistica, assolutamente irrilevante in campo. Io che seguo il Real posso dire che è completamente inutile in campo anche quando il Real stravince le partite non vedo mai Isco nel tabellone o tra gli assistman.



a me sembra che isco abbia più visione di gioco, è più un trequartista classico, verticalizza meglio, è più predisposto a mandare in porta gli attaccanti rispetto a gotze, nel real non è al centro del gioco forse è per questo che non è entra mai nel tabellone, fa quasi il gregario


----------



## Torros (13 Gennaio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me sembra che isco abbia più visione di gioco, è più un trequartista classico, verticalizza meglio, è più predisposto a mandare in porta gli attaccanti rispetto a gotze, nel real non è al centro del gioco forse è per questo che non è entra mai nel tabellone, fa quasi il gregario



Ho visto quasi tutte le partite del Real tra questo e l'anno scorso e posso dire che Isco ha una visione di gioco più che mediocre, infatti l'anno scorso aveva solo 9 assist(ha giocato più di james che ne aveva 17) in una squadra che ha segnato 100 e più gol. Quest'anno 3 miseri assist sempre giocando più di James. A parte gli assist che cmq in maggioranza erano passaggetti Isco ha una visione di gioco inesistente. Non passa mai la palla con i tempi giusti e rallenta la manovra. Isco ha solo il dribbling, credevo potesse migliorare ma è chiaro che è un giocatore con un intelligenza tattica povera. Gotze sotto Ancelotti tornerà grande è pur non avendo una visione ai livelli di quella di altri trequartisti è certamente superiore ad Isco in questo aspetto. Anche nei big match Isco è totalmente invisibile, tanto invisibile che io non ho mai fatto caso a quanto fosse invisibile fino a che non si è fatto espellere contro il Barca. Poi tecnicamente è fortissimo nulla da dire, ma se non sai fare l'ultimo passaggio di quei dribbling non te ne fai nulla.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ho visto quasi tutte le partite del Real tra questo e l'anno scorso e posso dire che Isco ha una visione di gioco più che mediocre, infatti l'anno scorso aveva solo 9 assist(ha giocato più di james che ne aveva 17) in una squadra che ha segnato 100 e più gol. Quest'anno 3 miseri assist sempre giocando più di James. A parte gli assist che cmq in maggioranza erano passaggetti Isco ha una visione di gioco inesistente. Non passa mai la palla con i tempi giusti e rallenta la manovra. Isco ha solo il dribbling, credevo potesse migliorare ma è chiaro che è un giocatore con un intelligenza tattica povera. Gotze sotto Ancelotti tornerà grande è pur non avendo una visione ai livelli di quella di altri trequartisti è certamente superiore ad Isco in questo aspetto. Anche nei big match Isco è totalmente invisibile, tanto invisibile che io non ho mai fatto caso a quanto fosse invisibile fino a che non si è fatto espellere contro il Barca. Poi tecnicamente è fortissimo nulla da dire, ma se non sai fare l'ultimo passaggio di quei dribbling non te ne fai nulla.



se è come dici tu sarà fortissimo ma non è quello che ci serve anche se in un campionato come il nostro credo che ti può risolvere le partite da solo


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Gennaio 2016)

Preferisco Isco. Anzi, Isco mi fa proprio impazzire dai tempi del Malaga.


----------



## Torros (28 Febbraio 2016)

per me Isco difficilmente diventerà mai il top che qualcuno pensa. Tanti dribbling ma poi? Gotze pure lui se rimane al Bayern non la vedo bene. Ma pure James, vederlo sempre sulla fascia è un abominio. Oggi il trequartista non ha un posto in squadra se non si adatta.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> per me Isco difficilmente diventerà mai il top che qualcuno pensa. Tanti dribbling ma poi? Gotze pure lui se rimane al Bayern non la vedo bene. Ma pure James, vederlo sempre sulla fascia è un abominio. Oggi il trequartista non ha un posto in squadra se non si adatta.



Il fatto è che ormai il 4-3-1-2 non lo usa più nessuno e quindi il trequartista va afare la seconda punta. Quindi o è un giocatore che ti porta a casa almeno tipo 12 gol, oppure si fa fatica. Oltre al fatto che i top club si riempiono di attaccanti e quindi è difficile farli stare tutti.


----------

